# If you have HBO through Prime, you now have HBO Max Access



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

So just got an email from Amazon stating my Amazon credentials now work on the HBO Max app as of today. Guess I have one more app to deal with now.









Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Morse (Nov 18, 2020)

I've been a user of Tivo for over 15 years and have over 10 Tivo devices. 

Yes, you can log into the HBO Max app if you have the HBO Max subscription via Amazon Prime or Hulu, but you can't get the HBO Max app on a Tivo box, so you are again required to use another 3rd party device (i.e. smart TV, Amazon fire stick, or cast to your TV from a aphone/computer/pad).

This is the same problem with Disney Plus. 

You can use TIVO Stream (which I have yet to try), but as far as I understand you can't access the other Tivo Boxes (Bolt/Edge etc) in the house so its truly just another streaming device not intergrated with the other TIVO devices like the Tivo Mini is.

Unfortunately, TIVO's in ability to integrate desired apps (HBO Max - Disney Plus) into the Tivo boxes and not allow Tivo Stream to access other Tivo boxes in the house is likely the death of Tivo....at least for me, because who wants to have two devices on their TV to watch what they want to watch?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Well this is the tivo stream 4k subforum. Just sayin'. The pity party for tivo dvr users would be in a separate subforum. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Morse (Nov 18, 2020)

I think it can be a bit confusing for user that has HBO Max via Amazon to think they can use it with a Tivo DVR box. They can't, what they can do is use a different streaming device (Fire Stick, Tivo Stream, Apple TV, etc.) and log into HBO Max app using the same credentials that they have on Amazon.

It is a bit of pity party, to be letting go of Tivo after 15 years, but I guess that is how technology works, in with the new and out with the old.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sticking with my Tivo DVR's as long as I can ... I have TS4K and Chromecast for Google TV devices too .. I subscribe to YouTube TV, HBO/Max, NetFlix, Disney, and Prime .. it doesn't bother me in the least that Tivo cannot deliver all the streaming services and that I need a streaming dongle to do it .. so what .. Nothing beats Tivo so far for smooth playback. Nothing beats TIVO for cable TV .. I realize that streaming is going to replace even cable eventually .. meanwhile .. I'm sticking with my TIVO and Lifetime service.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Great and wonderful you still want to cling to your dvr's, but again, this is the stream 4k subforum. Not to sound callous, but I don't care about the dvr ecosystem anymore. I accepted it is a dying platform and was never going to be the cohesive dvr/streaming solution I wanted.

If I cared about your all's plight, I would have posted this in coffeehouse for general convo and ranting. Don't know why anyone even has a glimmer of hope anything new is coming to the platform. It's dead. There is nothing new coming. No new streaming apps. No TS4k replacing a Mini, and so on. You're delusional if you think otherwise. Trump has better odds of anything positive coming from any of his election lawsuits. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------

